# Is anyone else not finding fleas?



## Firesquids (Aug 24, 2020)

I have played over 1000 hours of NH and I still haven't seen a single flea! I saw them pretty regularly in NL.
It's the only bug I need to complete my Museum and then I'll still need three more for the model ;A; 

How many fleas have you seen in NH?


----------



## Flunkifera (Aug 24, 2020)

I've easily seen 5-6 fleas and "only" played around 550 hours! For some reason I hear the noise the fleas make quite well and sometimes my villagers also tell me they are itchy.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 24, 2020)

Fleas are pretty weird. I've had about 10 cases of them. Sometimes 2 in a day.

I guess just watch out for weird black hoppy things on your villagers, odd noises when you're around them and... dialog saying they're super itchy


----------



## Imbri (Aug 24, 2020)

Maybe it's the rural nature of my island, but my villagers get fleas fairly regularly. I'm pretty sure they start from Filbert's house. I love my little squirrel, but some bugs aren't meant to share the house.


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 24, 2020)

Flunkifera said:


> I've easily seen 5-6 fleas and "only" played around 550 hours! For some reason I hear the noise the fleas make quite well and sometimes my villagers also tell me they are itchy.


Whaaat? They make a noise? I didn't know that I'm usually really good about audio ques.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 24, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> Whaaat? They make a noise? I didn't know that I'm usually really good about audio ques.


it's sorta like a hoppy springy noise? i dunno how to explain it. Maybe search a YT vid for it


----------



## Flunkifera (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes you can definitely hear it. It's not quite as loud as cicadas are for example, but if you walk past a villager and you hear some kind of zippy/springy noises you should be able to hear it. Also dialogue really points to the fleas. The villager will say something along the lines of that they are itchy and their catchphrase might be different as well for the duration of them having a flea. (So it will change back, no worries)


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeah, the flea mechanic seems very similar to how it was in New Leaf, do you know if they despawn if you go inside a building? I assume that they do


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 24, 2020)

I haven't been playing for as long but nope, no fleas for me so far.


----------



## Flunkifera (Aug 24, 2020)

@'Firesquids' From what I know: All bugs/fish despawn once you enter buildings, so I am pretty sure the same goes for fleas


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 24, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> Yeah, the flea mechanic seems very similar to how it was in New Leaf, do you know if they despawn if you go inside a building? I assume that they do



I'm pretty sure it does. I noticed that Flora had fleas on the menu screen cause the camera was tracking her. When I got into the game and found her, she didn't have fleas anymore.


----------



## cocoacat (Aug 24, 2020)

My villagers have gotten fleas pretty often... and I'm pretty sure they pass them around. Or maybe it just seems like it.


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 24, 2020)

Do you think putting trash on the ground increases spawns?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 24, 2020)

oh man, my villagers use to get fleas all the time   (this was in like may-july) I've been TT'ing a lot in August so I haven't noticed any fleas recently, but yeah they def got fleas a lot at the start of summer.  (I didn't have any trash on my island and only had extra DIYs lying around.)


----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 24, 2020)

I have less than 400 hours and my villagers get fleas pretty often.. (even when I didn't tt! my old island was infested!)

guess your villagers just take better care of themselves lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



cocoacat said:


> My villagers have gotten fleas pretty often... and I'm pretty sure they pass them around. Or maybe it just seems like it.


I'm almost certain they spread! I've never had 1 villager with them without someone else having em the next day


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 24, 2020)

Fleas seem very odd with the spawn rate as sometimes there's none and other times they're very common. For me, Frita had fleas almost every day for a few days in a row and two in one day at one point...never had that happen with any of my cat villagers though LOL =^.^=


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 24, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> I have less than 400 hours and my villagers get fleas pretty often.. (even when I didn't tt! my old island was infested!)
> 
> guess your villagers just take better care of themselves lol
> 
> ...


Huh, interesting


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 24, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> Do you think putting trash on the ground increases spawns?


pretty sure this wouldn't effect their spawning at all


----------



## meo (Aug 24, 2020)

I felt like I saw them nonstop earlier on in the game...but the past month, yea, I haven't noticed any.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 24, 2020)

meo said:


> I felt like I saw them nonstop earlier on in the game...but the past month, yea, I haven't noticed any.


I believe bug spawns overall got decreased


----------



## marshallows (Aug 24, 2020)

wow, your villagers must be squeaky clean then   
jokes aside, it's kinda weird for you to not see at least one by this point. i see them quite often on my villagers and it's pretty easy to spot. you can see a brown dot jumping on your villager's head if they have a flea on them. most of the time i just take out my net and whack them without even need to talk to the villager to find out they're feeling itchy. 

caught one off marshal two or three days ago.


----------



## meo (Aug 24, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> I believe bug spawns overall got decreased



They definitely nerf'd the rate of the rarer bugs (butterflies, tarantula, scorpion, etc) but I didn't thikn flea got nerf'd. I remember the datamine notes that detailed the specific bugs that were in it and flea wasn't one. But if there was an overall then I missed that.

I definitely noticed the fly was a pain recently compared to before but ant was as common as ever. I just figured it was bad RNG though.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 24, 2020)

Nope, all my villagers get weekly flea baths. 

I personally haven't noticed any.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 24, 2020)

My villagers have fleas every single day.

I ignore it now.

If I wanted to take fleas off animals I'd be playing Nintendogs.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 24, 2020)

I think it is all in my head, but I feel like my villagers got fleas more often when it was raining a lot? I am pretty sure that is in my head though.

however, when looking that up I did find out the fleas are seasonal. So if the op happened to be from the Southern Hemisphere fleas are only available oct - May. (Northern hemisphere is April - nov) for people who played other ac games maybe that is obvious, but I did not know.


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 24, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think it is all in my head, but I feel like my villagers got fleas more often when it was raining a lot? I am pretty sure that is in my head though.
> 
> however, when looking that up I did find out the fleas are seasonal. So if the op happened to be from the Southern Hemisphere fleas are only available oct - May. (Northern hemisphere is April - nov) for people who played other ac games maybe that is obvious, but I did not know.


oh that's a good point, I TT a lot and I didn't realize that they were seasonal in this one


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 25, 2020)

I’ve only ever seen one flea since I started this game! I feel like all bugs have gotten hard to catch


----------



## porkpie28 (Aug 26, 2020)

I have seen a lot my villagers got them all the time


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 26, 2020)

I was able to spot two fleas so far, perhaps more villagers actually had some and I just didn't noticed it.


----------



## Loreley (Aug 26, 2020)

I just realised I haven't seen a flea for a month or so. I'm pretty sure my villagers had fleas at least every other day before the first summer update.

edit: typo


----------



## Feunard (Aug 26, 2020)

I haven't seen a lot of fleas on my villagers lately either. I don't dislike this at all because fleas annoy me for some reason, but, for you, it must be frustrating not to find any. ;/ I hope you will find one soon.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 26, 2020)

my villagers had _way_ too many fleas, back when they were in season

like I'd turn around for 2 seconds and a villager I'd just removed a flea from would just have a new one hopping all over them

clearly, they needed to learn to practice basic hygiene


----------



## pinkfawn (Aug 26, 2020)

I used to see them a lot but now that you mention it, it has been a while since anyones had one :/ kinda want one to place as a furniture item


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 26, 2020)

I caught one recently, then wasn't paying attention when I talked to Julian and too late realized he was asking me for the flea >.< luckily he didn't replace any of his furniture, just added it to the house


----------



## Splinter (Aug 26, 2020)

2 or 3 per day for me.


----------



## DianaOfFlorida (Sep 20, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> I have played over 1000 hours of NH and I still haven't seen a single flea! I saw them pretty regularly in NL.
> It's the only bug I need to complete my Museum and then I'll still need three more for the model ;A;
> 
> How many fleas have you seen in NH?


I'm having the same exact problem!  I have only played NH but it's been daily since this pandemic started and I haven't seen one.  Maybe we should try and import some dog villagers.  All I have are squirrels and octopus.


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 20, 2021)

DianaOfFlorida said:


> I'm having the same exact problem!  I have only played NH but it's been daily since this pandemic started and I haven't seen one.  Maybe we should try and import some dog villagers.  All I have are squirrels and octopus.


I did eventually end up finding 3 fleas since I posted this thread, 2 of them were on Dom and one was on Judy. Good luck in your flea hunt!


----------



## inazuma (Sep 21, 2021)

I caught 4 from Zucker on the same day in order and he was using this ugly bath towel wrap from Dobie and a watermelon hat lolll i have found a lot fleas from my villagers because i think i have a lot dropped items around my island, and i only played around 400 hours lol.


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 21, 2021)

DianaOfFlorida said:


> I'm having the same exact problem!  I have only played NH but it's been daily since this pandemic started and I haven't seen one.  Maybe we should try and import some dog villagers.  All I have are squirrels and octopus.



This is how I did it for my second island. It might be useful.



JKDOS said:


> I finally got the flea for my second island, though I may have cheated a bit. I TT'd to June so there were no beetles or cicadas, and picked a raining day so there were no butterflies.
> 
> I trapped 4 villagers in the plaza and walked in and out of the Town Hall for about an hour and one spawned.
> 
> View attachment 388607


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 22, 2021)

I don't see them often, but I do see them. It helps that wear headphones when I play, so it's also pretty easy for me to hear them when I'm near a villager. Had to remove one from Diana the other day. 

I have over 1,000 hours logged currently.


----------

